# Where can I go to find an automatic shift boot.



## dbigdaddypump (Nov 20, 2003)

I have a nissan sentra 99, Looking to find a shift boot that would look precentable any one out there that could guide me to the right direction.....


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

auto shift boots? I'm 99% sure they don't make 'em........


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

yeah i think you'd have to find one for a manual and fit it into the piece that surrounds your shifter.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

I think this is where the words....trial and error...come into play. Just gonna have to try. Correct me if I'm wrong, but if you put a shift boot over the auto....you'll cover up your display of what gear your in.....which could potentially be very dangerous.

Just a thought.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Thats one of those questions where you want to say something really rude and be a smart ass- but its just not worth it. Call wheelskins man- They have a universal shift boot that you can use to try and make fit.


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

No, he's got a point. It's not like you can just shave the damn thing down like the manual. It's quite a high protrusion. Perhaps a leather-like "bag" around it??


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> Thats one of those questions where you want to say something really rude and be a smart ass.



yeah I'll agree on that one


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Actually, I'm thinking about putting a shift boot on mine and a cheap auto shift knob. My car's under alot of construction right now and I'm planning to have a really nice looking car by Spring. This summer, HIN's coming back to Orlando and I'm seriously thinking about showing my car off. Anyway, I don't want it to look like an auto or else people will be much less attracted to it. A shift boot and knob (jus for the show) would make it look like a manual. 

I'm sure that any universal boot would tie around the shaft, and they make cool lookin shift knobs for the automatics.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have a shift boot and my car is an auto...Ilike thw way it looks
I'll post a pic later


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The Momo ones work sweet on automatics. It's a bit of a fight to get it on there, but it works and it looks awesome.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Shift knob and boot*


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


>


 :thumbup: JayL1967 never leaves anything out! Hehe, is there anything you don't have?? You da man!


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

details make huge differences


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


>


DUDE....please tell me that's not YOUR PINK backpack.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

No is my daughters backpack.....with hers dvds


----------



## dbigdaddypump (Nov 20, 2003)

I kind of looking into the ractive shift boot, seem like it caught my attention, The other thing, when I shift into drive, I don't find myself looking if I'm in gear, just one of those things that you just don't look at anymore. Mainly the reason why I wanted to change the look of the auto OEM Shifter is so lame. I guess I am looking for the looks......


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Momo boot and Razo knob on an automatic GA


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> Momo boot and Razo knob on an automatic GA


 :thumbup: Dude, just when I thought I'd seen it all. I guess you don't need floor mats for that.


----------



## dbigdaddypump (Nov 20, 2003)

1clnb14 said:


> :thumbup: 1CLNB14
> Momo boot and Razo knob on an automatic GA
> .


Nice Looking interior, good work, I will get there someday...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, I went and ordered me some stuff. Got a Momo shift boot and Razo Gun grip style shift knob. I might shorten the shaft like Andre (I think) did b//c it's prolly gonna be pretty long. I remember he said it's an inner shaft and an outer shaft to worry about.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

dbigdaddypump said:


> Nice Looking interior, good work, I will get there someday...


Thanks, but that's just the front 

I will post some new pics in a few weeks of the updated rear interior.


The Razo gun grip seemed taller than the Razo Competition one I'm using now.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I was jus at the junk yard today and I found a 99 Maxima SE. I was able to grab off a black leather boot for the e-brake, it looks pretty good in my car. It'll also match my momo shift boot pretty nicely. 

I also grabbed the little cubby(under the radio) with a spring loaded door and a pearl white spoiler. I'm gonna give the spoiler to my mom for her 96 Max.


----------



## dbigdaddypump (Nov 20, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> Thanks, but that's just the front
> 
> I will post some new pics in a few weeks of the updated rear interior.
> 
> ...



Let's see what else you have, I have my exterior pretty done up, Need some more work on mine in the interior, was thinking of an engine swap or just turbo charging mine, A little confused on that one, but eventually I'll make up my mind. Got a shift boot and the Ractive one with the chrome guard around it. Should be comming to me in the mail......


----------



## dbigdaddypump (Nov 20, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> I was jus at the junk yard today and I found a 99 Maxima SE. I was able to grab off a black leather boot for the e-brake, it looks pretty good in my car. It'll also match my momo shift boot pretty nicely.
> 
> I also grabbed the little cubby(under the radio) with a spring loaded door and a pearl white spoiler. I'm gonna give the spoiler to my mom for her 96 Max.



When you get a chance lets see some pics. Curious to see what it looks like....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

dbigdaddypump said:


> When you get a chance lets see some pics. Curious to see what it looks like....


u got it. I'll see if I can grab a shot after english class is over.


BTW, I don't think I mentioned this yet: I HATE ENGLISH PAPERS.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

here it is, it looks a bit awkward now, but when I'm FINALLY done with the interior, it'll fit in.


----------



## dbigdaddypump (Nov 20, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> here it is, it looks a bit awkward now, but when I'm FINALLY done with the interior, it'll fit in.


Looks pretty good, but the E-brake looks out of place, But I like it...... Good idea......


----------



## dbigdaddypump (Nov 20, 2003)

curious about this one. When you change the e-brake shifter, do you take off the long cover and if someone has done so. How does it look does it look really lame without it or is there anyone out there that sell after market e-brake setups.... Besides the covers that can be put on in any color.........

Just one of those curious question.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

dbigdaddypump said:


> curious about this one. When you change the e-brake shifter, do you take off the long cover and if someone has done so. How does it look does it look really lame without it or is there anyone out there that sell after market e-brake setups.... Besides the covers that can be put on in any color.........
> 
> Just one of those curious question.


e-brake handle? the handle doesn't come off, the aftermarket handles slide ofer the existing black handle.


----------



## dbigdaddypump (Nov 20, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> e-brake handle? the handle doesn't come off, the aftermarket handles slide ofer the existing black handle.


So I guess with a E-brake boot you can hide the rest of the black... I see. But do they make aftermarket E-brakes that would fit the b14.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

dbigdaddypump said:


> So I guess with a E-brake boot you can hide the rest of the black... I see. But do they make aftermarket E-brakes that would fit the b14.


/\ I too would like to know where to get one that will just slide right over....the only ones i have seen say that you have to cut down the E-brake handle slightly


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

levoc is the one that ur looking for ...I'll post a pic of the levoc e-brake handle cover later
peace


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

napolex or levoc e-brake handle


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Levoc or napolex e-brake handle


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

That is an e-brake handle cover. It does not wrap all the away around the e-brake


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

yes is only a cover but looks good...I'll pos a pic of mine in the afternoon
peace


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I think I'm going to go with a Momo set up...









http://store2.yimg.com/I/ltbmotorsport_1772_1588109


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> I think I'm going to go with a Momo set up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where can I find Momo shift knob and boots?
TIA


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

About 3464509798723456437 places carry Momo products online


----------



## dbigdaddypump (Nov 20, 2003)

the two e-brakes shown look pretty could especially the momo one, How about colors I want to match them with my shifter..........


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

the Momo costs 2 to 3 times as much as the Levoc


----------



## dbigdaddypump (Nov 20, 2003)

I just got my shift boot in the mail and put it on, looks good, the only thing is I tried to take pics of it with a dv camera with no flash and they look dark. I guess I'll wait to take them in the daytime..... But I'm really happy with the look, Looks can make a diffrence


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

Mod a Car.com has a decent selection


----------



## dbigdaddypump (Nov 20, 2003)

Jaralaccs said:


> Mod a Car.com has a decent selection



Pretty colorful selection, I liked the momo blue grip, Just that price tag hurt my eyes for a grip, but knowing me, I would buy it anyway......


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I jus installed my shift knob, boot and JC whitley black carpet today. Took me almost 4 hours to do it all. I'll take pic tomorrow, looks really hot.

BTW, if anyone knows where I can get a full set of P11 front and rear Black leather seats, Please tell me.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE,
How was the JC Whitney carpet to install? I've been thinking about getting it soon.

I really want the Momo e-brake set up, but I doubt I'll be picking it up anytime soon.

My latest installs include...

Chrome rear floor bar
Strut tower bar brackets powdercoated in gunmetal
and last, but not least....
Rear bench seat, optional OEM armrest, and all 4 door inserts wrapped in matching (matched the front seats) Corbeau black cloth. I also had the Corbeau logo stiched into the rear head rests.

I try to get some pics soon....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> 1997 GA16DE,
> How was the JC Whitney carpet to install? I've been thinking about getting it soon.


Well, in all the time I was out there, I'd say it took about 2.5hours. I still have to finish up the front by the petals, I called it quits at 11PM. It's really hard to cut in the thick spots, make sure you have a good blade. I first ripped all the carpet out, I had to remove all the seats, the door step trim, and the seatbelt trim. I had to unbolt the lower seatbelt bolt and take out the entire center console (I have done all this stuff many times b4). when all the carpet was exposed, I jus cut and yanked until it was all gone. 

The new carped isn't cut at all, there are no holes for the bolts, there are no holes for the shifter or center console, so you gotta do all the cutting on your own. What I did was from the front, I split the carpet right down the middle (except for the rear section), I put it in the car and alighed it with everything, then I continued the split until just after the e-brake. Once it was down, I cut out all the appropriate holes for bolts and such It came out pretty nice when all was done.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Cool, that was about what I figured.
Now I have to decide on a color.....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

They apparently have pretty useful instructions as well (which I didn't bother to read ).

Here's my interior so far: http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com/new_stuff/interior/


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

alright, I jus finished up the front. I had to trim it up and tuck it under my ECU cover.

One problem I'm having with the carpet (and it's really starting to irritate me) is every single time I get out of my car now, I touch the same part of the metal door each time and I get a nasty static shock. I never got this with the old carpet, the new stuff is so thick and plush that I'm really building up a nice electric charge as I go around those corners


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

that is a seriously awesome shift knob. wow it looks like a freaking pc joystick. great job with everything the shift bot is a little big but that can't be so hard to fix. is that a passport 8500?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nea, it's a Radioshack model. It talks


----------



## dbigdaddypump (Nov 20, 2003)

*My new shifter*

Here is the pic of my new shifter and boot, What do you guys think......


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

your link = not working


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Works for me  ...

Anyway, the T-bar shifters aren't really my style, but hell, _anything_'s better than stock, right? And if it makes you happy, then more power to ya  .


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> your link = not working


 right link is not working


----------



## dbigdaddypump (Nov 20, 2003)

samo said:


> Works for me  ...
> 
> Anyway, the T-bar shifters aren't really my style, but hell, _anything_'s better than stock, right? And if it makes you happy, then more power to ya  .


thanks, Maybe that is it, a change from that ugly stock shifter. Now I need my turbo setup and some nice racing seats.

http://us.f1f.yahoofs.com/bc/31006fd1/bc/My+Documents/forsale+016.jpg?bf.gsGABtRETyDzC


----------



## dbigdaddypump (Nov 20, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> your link = not working


Ive tried it from several computers and they work........


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

dbigdaddypump said:


> Ive tried it from several computers and they work........


link don't work


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

worked for me, works now that the image is up here.


----------



## dbigdaddypump (Nov 20, 2003)

JayL1967 said:


> link don't work


Here you go try this
http://www.geocities.com/abtb71/projectb142.html


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

very nice. i like the kit, but like the person before me posted the T shifter isn't for me. good luck with your turbo


----------



## dbigdaddypump (Nov 20, 2003)

Jaralaccs said:


> very nice. i like the kit, but like the person before me posted the T shifter isn't for me. good luck with your turbo


thanks... there is a reson why there is a t-shifter there.........


----------

